# Two CAN Soldiers Wounded in Shah Wali Kot IED Blast 5 Feb 09



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2009)

Here's hoping for a speedy and full recovery, folks.

Canadian Press:  "Two Canadian soldiers have been wounded - one seriously - after a roadside bomb attack, north of Kandahar.  The pair were on patrol in an armoured vehicle in the Shah Wali Kot district on Thursday when the blast occurred.  Both were flown to the multi-national hospital at Kandahar Airfield by helicopter, said a spokesman for the Canadian army.  "One soldier was seriously injured and is reported to be in fair condition; the other injured soldier was treated and released from the hospital," said Lt. (N) Al Blondin.  It's unclear whether the severely wounded soldier would be evacuated to the U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, where the majority of injured Canadians are flown.  Blondin would not discuss the nature of the injuries ...."

CBC.ca:  "Two Canadian soldiers were injured in Afghanistan on Thursday when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle.  The soldiers were on a routine patrol in the Shah Wali Khot district, about 20 kilometres north of the city of Kandahar, military officials said in a statement issued early Friday morning.  The soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the medical facility at Kandahar Airfield.  One soldier was seriously injured and was listed in fair condition early Friday morning, officials said. The other solider was treated and released from hospital.  Officials said that the next of kin of the soldiers involved in the incident have been notified and that the soldiers' names will not be released...."

_More on links_


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2009)

Speedy recovery to the soldier still in hospital!!


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

Get well soon,  We need ya both!

CHIMO!


----------



## lovinmysapper (6 Feb 2009)

Get Well Guys!!!! 
Wishing you both a speedy full recovery! 

Cheers


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Feb 2009)

Rest Lads, you've done your bit!  You're alive.

OWDU


----------



## irishlad (7 Feb 2009)

Get well soon guys..You are heros too us all.

Fior Go Bas


----------



## military granny (10 Feb 2009)

SYDNEY — The mother of a Cape Breton soldier serving in Afghanistan says her son sustained two fractured legs when the light armoured vehicle he was travelling in hit a roadside bomb last week.

Betty Boutilier told the Cape Breton Post on Sunday that Adam Boutilier, 29, had called her from Germany following surgery at the Kandahar airfield on Thursday.

She says the young man — stationed at CFB Petawawa in Ontario — is expected to arrive home in Nova Scotia as early as this Thursday to see his family.

Boutilier says her son is "doing great," despite having both of his legs fractured and a heel crushed in the explosion.

The mother said Boutilier had called from Afghanistan after his operation, and simply stated, "Mom, I’m alive."

This had been Boutilier’s second deployment to Afghanistan.

The recent tour began for the member of the 2nd Regiment, the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, in September. He had been expected to return to Canada by the end of April.

Betty Boutilier said her son was working on a forward operating base in Kandahar.

Since 2002, 108 Canadian soldiers have been killed in the Afghanistan mission. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.

News on the state of Boutilier’s recovery and safe return to Canada later this week has left his mother overjoyed as she awaits a big hug upon his return.

"I’m the happiest woman in the world. I’m the happiest mother in the whole world," she said.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1105718.html


----------



## dishmama (13 Feb 2009)

Speedy  recovery  Boots..... We are very proud.  The Sherks


----------



## Smirnoff123 (13 Feb 2009)

I hope their recoveries go well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the soldier that was more seriously injured will be medically discharged?



Even if someone did, it would NOT be cool to share that kind of information on a public forum like this - how would you like _your_ personal medical information out here for everyone to read?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 Feb 2009)

I wasn't really thinking of it like that, sorry. I just didn't know if it was already in an article somewhere like they sometimes do.


----------

